# Thread Cleaner For Studs With Limited Space



## Micke S (Nov 19, 2016)

I made this today to clean exhaust studs on a motorcycle engine.


----------



## RJSakowski (Nov 19, 2016)

Sweet!  How is the die held in place?


----------



## Micke S (Nov 19, 2016)

Press fit, and Loctite 638 as a safety measure.

It would have been even better to insert the die into a thin walled socket to make it tool driven.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 19, 2016)

very nice Micke!


----------



## RJSakowski (Nov 19, 2016)

Here in the US, we have cheap sockets available and I have repurposed  quite few to make special tools.  I have found that the cheap sockets are usually a softer steel and easier to machine.  Here, we have 1" diameter round dies and a 22m deep well socket could be bored to accept the die.


----------



## Micke S (Nov 19, 2016)

A clever and generic solution could be sold in many thousands


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Nov 19, 2016)

ONLY 6MM  :-O


----------



## Micke S (Nov 19, 2016)

Skin saver modification. The screw for ratcheting tools etc. is heavy duty and secured by Loctite 270. So this will do fine for small studs like M6 in this case. It is a genuine sign that boring work has been put on hold...​


----------

